# So. Cali. Meet Saturday May 17th!



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

New updated So. Cali. meeting date is May 17th as there seemed to be a consensus that may 24th wasn't working too well for people. There will be *NO meet on the 24th*. I've also updated the links.

SuperAutobachs parking lot (back row)

12645 Beach Blvd.
Stanton, CA 90680
10:30am - ...

Highlights:

-So.Cali. caravan to Marv's planning
-2pm lunch at Red Robin
-don't forget to list anything you have for sale

Here are a few links to the last few meets (starting with the last):

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/...ighlight=socal

http://http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30363&highlight=superautobachs

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/...superautobachs

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/...superautobachs

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29142

The meet attendance doubled last time. Let's keep this going! As a reminder everybody is welcome to come, I think I speak for the whole gang when I say that we don't deny participation to anyone, demo cars, ECA folks, etc.

Disclaimer from Mr. Marv himself:
Please be aware that the BBQ is NOT a "public event" and I have limited space available so those interested in coming need to check my thread below and especially post 15 ASAP if they have not done so already. I will be sending out RSVP requests in the next few weeks and if you are not on my list you will not receive one.
2008 BBQ ANNOUNCEMENT
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34245


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Same as before - probable.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Unlikely I can make it... sorry.


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

can't make it on saturdays.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Kevin K.,

I was looking forward to hearing the new changes.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I was hopping everybody else could still make it...I'm not sure how to set it up to work for everybody but I know if we keep on changing the date it's going to be even more messy. I removed the part where this meet is the last before the BBQ because I though it wasn't my call. If anyone wants to set up a future meet before Marv's...maybe on a Sunday... I try to skip calling meets at least half of the time so someone else can get the first move advantage and I do make it to pretty much all of them.


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

Count me in...


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I won't be able to make it, unfortunately.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately the new date doesn't work for me. May 10 would work for me. George, given the number of people who have already responded that May 17 won't work, perhaps you can offer May 10 as an alternative and see what kind of response we get?


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

Awwww... May 17th eliminates me too.  

Though I will be in OC then, taking the family to Disneyland that day.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

May 10th works for me; all Saturdays work for me.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Buzzman said:


> Unfortunately the new date doesn't work for me. May 10 would work for me. George, given the number of people who have already responded that May 17 won't work, perhaps you can offer May 10 as an alternative and see what kind of response we get?


Seeing how moving the meet helped some and hurt an equal amount I don't see that as a feasible option. Moving the meet continuously will only have these certain effects: less time for exposure, uncertainty, and pissed off folks.

I have something else in mind. Let's keep this meet and realize we can't satisfy everybody. Since the meet moved closer by one week there is more time available before the BBQ. How about the folks that showed interest that can't attend the current meet come up with a date that is preferably on a Sunday? Let's say towards the end of May, and namely:

Rochambeau, kevin k., aeon, munkeeboi83, buzzman

I'm sure there will be folks attending both and the meet will be sizable considering we cater to two different schedules and how the meets have grown.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I just made presets for 3way operation with the B&C 8 running anywhere from 63hz to 2khz. Anybody interested in PA drivers can get a real taste for them


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I just made presets for 3way operation with the B&C 8 running anywhere from 63hz to 2khz. Anybody interested in PA drivers can get a real taste for them


I can bring my other B&C 8's if you want to try a swap?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

PureDynamics said:


> I can bring my other B&C 8's if you want to try a swap?


I would have to take them off your hands till the next meet. You want my B&Cs as a trade?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So the date is Saturday May 17th.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I would have to take them off your hands till the next meet. You want my B&Cs as a trade?


We can work something out..


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

Lets just meet every week this month 

I'll be there on the 17th.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

got the truck back, I'm in  Bigred is rollin!!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat


James, are you coming?

On side note here is the stuff I have for sale at the meet:
LPG 25NFA (silk)
LPG 26NA (aluminum)
Dayton RS180 (7inch reference aluminum series)
Polk C400.4 two pieces (75wx4 at 4 ohms, up to 5500hz xover 24db built in)


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

not sure if im coming, since i might need to take everything out of my car, and return it to stock... or as stock as i can get it...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> On side note here is the stuff I have for sale at the meet:
> LPG 25NFA (silk)
> LPG 26NA (aluminum)
> Dayton RS180 (7inch reference aluminum series)
> Polk C400.4 two pieces (75wx4 at 4 ohms, up to 5500hz xover 24db built in)


I have some slightly used Focal TN52 Tweeters if anyone is interested.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone wants to sell a good pair of 6.5 full range FOCAL speakers?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> got the truck back, I'm in  Bigred is rollin!!


Jim,

Is your system working?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I might be there... a little bummed about my system right now


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I might be there... a little bummed about my system right now


What's going on with your system?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm looking for ways to treat my kicks inside. If any of you guys have left over deadening products (anything but dynamat, looking mostly into spray dampeners and deflex pads at this point) do let me know. I'll bring some cash with me or I can trade for my other stuff.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> James, are you coming?
> 
> O


Hell yes I'm coming. Hopefully I'll have some subs in by then.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

some alt whine and one of my midrange is not working.
and something keeps coming up and can't get time to go through system, waiting on some stuff to make my own rcas



michaelsil1 said:


> What's going on with your system?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> Hell yes I'm coming. Hopefully I'll have some subs in by then.


Nice! You missed quite a bit on the last one and you've been missed. I got new house tunes...pure sex if I may say. The PAs will rock your output needs!



fredridge said:


> some alt whine and one of my midrange is not working.
> and something keeps coming up and can't get time to go through system, waiting on some stuff to make my own rcas


Tell me about it, I just swapped an amp and I got the whine again. I get it about 50% of the time I change something. I located the source though. I have far too long rcas and they touch the chassis in the spare tire well. Just put a towel under those suckers and the music comes squeaky clean. Short DIY rca's FTW! I don't have time to research for those suckers, let alone manufacture them for 8 amps


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Hell yes I'm coming. Hopefully I'll have some subs in by then.


What are you changing to?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

after listening to George's mix cd that had 300 house songs on it (o.k. maybe like 90), I found myself bouncing my head at 8 in the morning yesterday on the way to breakfast. Thanks George, that cd rocks!!  Some of those songs have such clean bass, I really turned it up.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> What are you changing to?


i'm still waiting for the damn ups claim to be completed. For now I'm stuck with two 12" holes behind my seats with only one sub.

I'll still have all ID drivers


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> after listening to George's mix cd that had 300 house songs on it (o.k. maybe like 90), I found myself bouncing my head at 8 in the morning yesterday on the way to breakfast. Thanks George, that cd rocks!!  Some of those songs have such clean bass, I really turned it up.


Always love to get a brother hooked! Think of it like 21st century classic music, all composition and almost no vocals at all. With no preset instruments to work with, sky is the limit. Electronic music is the future, it may not sound exactly like the stuff they make nowadays but it's already pretty damn good if I may say so.How many kids do you think will waste half their childhood to learn how to play a guitar or piano right? Mastering is a bit better than the commercial stuff they sell today too. Not quite test cd material but very easy to listen to.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Think of it like 21st century classic music, all composition and almost no vocals at all. With no preset instruments to work with, sky is the limit. Electronic music is the future, i...
> 
> How many kids do you think will waste half their childhood to learn how to play a guitar or piano right?


LMAO, remember the movie Fame? This post just brings it to mind... 

Still has two of my favorite quotes:

Professor Shorofsky: "That's not music Martelli, that's masturbation..."

and

Professor Shorofsky: "No! No! No! Hold the bow like this! Not like this! This isn't your dick you're holding! It's a violin bow! Hold it with respect, like... like... "
Martelli: "...Your dick?"


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn I got finals...

...eh...there's no way I'm getting better than a C in calculus anyway. I'm in


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

Bigred will you have your truck??

Buzz hows the new install coming?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Fiction said:


> Damn I got finals...
> 
> ...eh...there's no way I'm getting better than a C in calculus anyway. I'm in


Do I smell senioritis on you?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd sure like to hear BigRed's BigRed and see the unveiling of Buzz's new ride/system! 

luckily this event is FReee! Stuff like that is worth paying for


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

George, did you get yours fixed or was the towel good enough?

here is my current setup


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Its sounding really good right now. I fixed an issue I had with midbass to sub transition. 

And George, I'm gonna let you know what its like to have some real bass  Don't be skurred!! lol


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

fredridge said:


> George, did you get yours fixed or was the towel good enough?
> 
> here is my current setup


Towel does work. I switched some of my amps around and didn't have time to move the towel around lol sounds crazy but it works. Talk to me at the meet would ya? I have a few diy recommendations that will work wonders.



BigRed said:


> Its sounding really good right now. I fixed an issue I had with midbass to sub transition.
> 
> And George, I'm gonna let you know what its like to have some real bass  Don't be skurred!! lol


Ha ha, I'm ready. I mostly want to enjoy the hybrid timber on the next meet. I feel really sorry for not auditioning your BMW. I'm sure I'll do tat eventually, we're barely getting started with this kick-but sport.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

well right now the whole thing is torn apart, so no alt whine:blush:

I have some rca ends and found some shielded wire at Orvac's at a pretty good price, so I think I am going to make some from those... I just need to order some techflex and other supplies... just have to figure out sizes.

I will be at the meet, sound system or not


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Fiction said:


> Buzz hows the new install coming?



It's completed, and I am "breaking in" the NEW equipment (Phass Tweeter and Mid, Phass Hybrid Tube amp, + Pioneer Premier TS-W12PRS Sub.). So far, the sound is amazing, and I can only imagine what it will sound like in a week or two when tonal balance is further improved. The resolution from the treble down to the bass is incredible. You can tell what brand mouthwash the singer used the day of the recording session.  That's an exaggeration of course, but you get my drift. My stage is wide, deep and well focused. This car is so freaking well built, that the bass impact and clarity is absolutely killer. I have played my woofers in the doors with a LP as low as 25 Hz, and no rattles or buzzing. Just music.  I started off with an IB set-up (Infinity Perfect VQ12) firing up through the factory opening in the rear deck, to which a custom baffle was attached, and that sounded great. (By the way, the trunk is completely sealed off from the cabin.) However, a few days ago I went to a sealed box in the same location using the Pioneer Premier TS-W12PRS, and I am now in heaven. Bass notes are more precise, tighter and more controlled. Low level information is more obvious. This is an amazing sub. 
Some pics of the install (finished portions so that "trade secrets" are protected ) are attached.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'd sure like to hear . . . and see the unveiling of Buzz's new ride/system!
> 
> luckily this event is FReee! Stuff like that is worth paying for


James, I would love to be there, but it will take a minor miracle for me to make it. I am in San Francisco that morning, and am not scheduled to get back to LA till early afternoon. But, if you want to swing by my place, maybe on your way home from the meet, I will happily demo the new ride/system for you.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking gawd, Mr. Buzz! 
Who did the install?
I didn't know you wanted the Phass Tube, could've hook you up with Helix Tube. Same amp


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Looking gawd, Mr. Buzz! Who did the install?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Eng! Auto Essentials in Thousand Oaks did the install. They worked on my Mazda too. I don't have the DIY skills (except for tuning) or time, and they know how to execute my plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice! This would be the first time I get to listen to a tube amp. Buzz. Very nice addition to out meets, very nice indeed.

I played with the VQ subs too and I think we reach consensus on that one. That sub is lacking in the area of transient response for sure. I blame it on the suspension. If you push on the cone a bit you'll see just how soft that surround is. Maybe it was a requirement to keep the Qts variability an option. You did vary the Q didn't you? You were supposed to take out all the magnet slugs that are removable for IB use. I preferred the regular Kappa Perfect to the VQ and switched back. Do try other options in IB. You may also have a preference for a high Q and then I guess sealed is the way to go.

Rattles are also a function of spl, not only frequency response Buzz


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Buzzman said:


> dual700 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking gawd, Mr. Buzz! Who did the install?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Nice! This would be the first time I get to listen to a tube amp. Buzz. Very nice addition to out meets, very nice indeed.
> 
> I played with the VQ subs too and I think we reach consensus on that one. That sub is lacking in the area of transient response for sure. I blame it on the suspension. If you push on the cone a bit you'll see just how soft that surround is. Maybe it was a requirement to keep the Qts variability an option. You did vary the Q didn't you? You were supposed to take out all the magnet slugs that are removable for IB use. I preferred the regular Kappa Perfect to the VQ and switched back. Do try other options in IB. You may also have a preference for a high Q and then I guess sealed is the way to go.


Hey George, I tried the Infinity without the pole pieces. That was the only way to get the Q necessary for IB use. It sounded pretty damn good, but it did not fully satisfy my SQ requirements. The Pioneer PRS is OUTSTANDING and most defnintely meets my requirements. 



cvjoint said:


> Rattles are also a function of spl, not only frequency response Buzz


As Sherlock Holmes would say, "Elementary, Watson." You and I agree on that. I certainly was not exploring the lower frequency region in a namby pamby way.  Trust me, there was some serious thumping going on. I am just amazed at the construction of this vehicle. Having a low distortion woofer able to play down that low and a killer amp helps also.  

I am looking forward to the next we can get together as a group.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

dual700 said:


> j/k sir!
> But my channels from Asia told me they are built in the same manuf.


I don't know about that since as far as I know all Phass components are made in Japan, but I will let you know what Kurokochi San has to say.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

If anybody has a tube amp with an xover that goes up to 4000hz I'd love to try it on my tweeters.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> If anybody has a tube amp with an xover that goes up to 4000hz I'd love to try it on my tweeters.


George do you have a notch filter on your BG 8's?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

PureDynamics said:


> George do you have a notch filter on your BG 8's?


I have the Neo 8 and the ribbons HP at 1000hz on the H701. I then used the built in HP at 4000hz for the ribbons and 4000hz LP for the Neo 8 using the amp xover. That creates a bandbass filter for the Neo 8 (1khz - 4khz). Is that what you're asking?:blush:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

My car hopefully will be done by then, I will try to get my car to Eric @ Image Dynamics to have the "super tune" done by the 16th and grab a hotel (did you copy hotel Fredridge...lol) and try to show up...hell thats my B-day and having the car done by then will be the best blessing and B-day present there is.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> My car hopefully will be done by then, I will try to get my car to Eric @ Image Dynamics to have the "super tune" done by the 16th and grab a hotel (did you copy hotel Fredridge...lol) and try to show up...hell thats my B-day and having the car done by then will be the best blessing and B-day present there is.


I hope Red Robin has birthday specials!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> My car hopefully will be done by then, I will try to get my car to Eric @ Image Dynamics to have the "super tune" done by the 16th and grab a hotel (did you copy hotel Fredridge...lol) and try to show up...hell thats my B-day and having the car done by then will be the best blessing and B-day present there is.


I never really tried to ask Eric for a "super-tune." Maybe I can swing by there while he's working his magic in your car.... and bug Dan some more.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I never really tried to ask Eric for a "super-tune." Maybe I can swing by there while he's working his magic in your car.... and bug Dan some more.


Dan is up to his eyes building drivers and horns... Where did we put that CLONING machine?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

PureDynamics said:


> Dan is up to his eyes building drivers and horns... Where did we put that CLONING machine?


Dan is not welcome to the meet.
With stock audio systems, that is..


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Dan is not welcome to the meet.
> With stock audio systems, that is..


Its not stock, just incomplete..


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well life sux for me. We are finishing up the amp rack and since we decided buss bars were necessary I am short 9 connectors and Monster Cable cant ge them to me until tuesday! GDMF! I'm not mad at Monster they have treated me very well, I am mad because I thought I overstocked myself on everything I might need. I was hoping to have the car finished by midweek and let the system paly for about 30 hours for break in before the "super tune" Looks like the car might be done by the time the meet is in progress. Well poopy.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I m hoping my HU will be returned from Alpine by then..:blush:


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I got the Dayton rs180 out of the rear deck. It's funny how much cancellation one really gets with two 6x9 holes. I'm talking about virtually no sub frequencies

So I guess I gotta make some mdf pieces to seal my rear deck by the meet. I have two new amps that are not hooked up yet, some alternator whine, and a whole lot of tunning.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

got one word for you cv..............sprayfoam


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Are we going to have another lunch break?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I got the Dayton rs180 out of the rear deck. It's funny how much cancellation one really gets with two 6x9 holes. I'm talking about virtually no sub frequencies
> 
> So I guess I gotta make some mdf pieces to seal my rear deck by the meet. I have two new amps that are not hooked up yet, some alternator whine, and a whole lot of tunning.


I just used some 1/4" mdf cut to shape and screwed them to my rear deck:








and then deaden over them.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Whoa...you have more holes to cover than me. Did you take out the seatbelts? There's so much junk on that rear deck that rattles but yet I don't have the heart to take all that useful stuff out. What's the blue stuff again? Is that what you are recommending Jim?

Michael is getting hungry already  I'm down for RR, no reason to fast through the meet.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

The blue stuff is liquid deadener. 

It was a lot of work for me to cover/seal all those holes. I had to go crazy with about 5 cans of expanding foam. For the bigger holes, I used more 1/4" mdf w/ screws. 

I didn't have to remove my seat belts, because, fortunately, they are mounted on the sides and away from the rear deck.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James you going to run 1 Max for now?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

looking forward to the meet... Circa40 is going to help me with the install next week, so hopefully In will have a setup then.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> James you going to run 1 Max for now?


Those are actually old pictures. That was before I had two Maxs. Now I have NONE. I'm waiting for my pair of IDQs v2s to be thrown in there.



fredridge said:


> looking forward to the meet... Circa40 is going to help me with the install next week, so hopefully In will have a setup then.


Vin knows his stuff, so you're car will be in good hands.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I would've helped too Fred, but I did'nt get a call 

Its all good. Looking forward to see you guys soon

George, give me a call


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Jim, sorry about that.... I know you would have ...Vin lives like 3 blocks from me and was also willing.... I will bring those rainbow coaxes to the meet also


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I ended up changing a few things "George told me to just enjoy for awhile" I just couldn't resist trying a few tweaks. 

I changed the deadener behind the kicks and the doors, I also retuned flat. :blush:


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I'll try to make it to the meet...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I'll try to make it to the meet...


Cool, did you mention something about changes?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

no worries fred  convenience is key.

see u guys soon


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'm waiting for my pair of IDQs v2s to be thrown in there.


Do the v2's sound better than the v3's?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Cool, did you mention something about changes?


Somewhere, although I edited it out... 

But, yes, changes have been made.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> George, give me a call


I tried yesterday. Will try again today.



michaelsil1 said:


> I ended up changing a few things "George told me to just enjoy for awhile" I just couldn't resist trying a few tweaks.
> 
> I changed the deadener behind the kicks and the doors, I also retuned flat. :blush:


You sure do like to tune 

I went a bit closer to flat since the first meet. I don't emphasize midbass as much partly because for the meet it makes no sense when you are standing still.



kevin k. said:


> I'll try to make it to the meet...


Sweet! The weather seems to be shaping up too. For a while I thought we'd be bringing our snow shoes to the meet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Somewhere, although I edited it out...
> 
> But, yes, changes have been made.


Tricky little edits.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Do the v2's sound better than the v3's?


I'd prefer the v3's, but I just don't have the funds. the reason why I went from IDmaxs to idq were to free up some cash.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'd prefer the v3's, but I just don't have the funds. the reason why I went from IDmaxs to idq were to free up some cash.


I'm looking forward to hearing the IDQ's; still contemplating ditching the W7.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

So I did a lot of work lately, rerouted some RCAs = no alternator whine, swapped two amps and got 350w more on the mids, got my rear speakers out and mounted 1/4 mdf to seal it all up. I used a voltmeter so set relative gain since I now run dedicated amps for everything but the tweeters. I did a bunch of tunning accounting for variances in seating position and achieved a better stage and fixed my midrange resonance issue. 

After all that I realized that my IB board detached itself while I tested for SPL. I guess it's back to work time


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry i missed your call.....i was truckyfying!!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing the IDQ's; still contemplating ditching the W7.


Johnny (5 series BMW) has a pair of IDQ v2's in trunk IB'd, so you had experience with them.

I highly doubt I will have mine in by the time the meet comes. I've been riding around without subs for a while now, and I am starting to get use to it. Having no subs make me appreciate my 8"s even more now. 

welp, 4 more days until this meet. I can't wait to hear all the changes that's been going on.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> Johnny (5 series BMW) has a pair of IDQ v2's in trunk IB'd, so you had experience with them.
> 
> I highly doubt I will have mine in by the time the meet comes. I've been riding around without subs for a while now, and I am starting to get use to it. Having no subs make me appreciate my 8"s even more now.
> 
> welp, 4 more days until this meet. I can't wait to hear all the changes that's been going on.


Ha Ha I remember the first time I heard Johnny's car. I was very impressed with the subs and I guessed they were in a very very large sealed and it turned out to be IB  I wasn't so accurate in picking up his speaker set, I went though AA poly, to Seas Nextels...wasn't really aware of the Brax until I heard his.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Johnny (5 series BMW) has a pair of IDQ v2's in trunk IB'd, so you had experience with them.
> 
> I highly doubt I will have mine in by the time the meet comes. I've been riding around without subs for a while now, and I am starting to get use to it. Having no subs make me appreciate my 8"s even more now.
> 
> welp, 4 more days until this meet. I can't wait to hear all the changes that's been going on.


He also has the Brax & VRx?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> He also has the Brax & VRx?


That would be correct. 

I need to take a listen to all of your vehicles again. You guys need to get me back in the game. I'm feeling a little sluggish with my audio.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone going to the meet bringing product with them to sell?? Whatcha got? Think I may bring some things..


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Anyone going to the meet bringing product with them to sell?? Whatcha got? Think I may bring some things..


Like what?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Like what?


Think the girlfriend has talked me into letting go my ultra rare IDW18's. Brand new recones done on them.. Zero play time.. Really good condition too. Anyone want to PM me some offers? I told her, I'm keeping the SECOND set!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Anyone going to the meet bringing product with them to sell?? Whatcha got? Think I may bring some things..


I have some almost new Focal TN52 Tweeters


http://www.focal.tm.fr/catalogue-docs/EN/14/files/1187.pdf


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Think the girlfriend has talked me into letting go my ultra rare IDW18's. Brand new recones done on them.. Zero play time.. Really good condition too. Anyone want to PM me some offers? I told her, I'm keeping the SECOND set!




bring those IDWs, so I can make love to them


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I might have my friends CV EXL 400.4 / NIB. He test fit the sucker and it won't fit


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

if anyone wants anything I have for sale let me know otherwise, leaving it at home...

looking forward to the meet, hopefully I will have the setup done


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm reposting what I have along with prices:
LPG 25NFA (silk) $50/pair
LPG 26NA (aluminum) $50/pair
Dayton RS180 (7inch reference aluminum series) $60/pair
Polk C400.4 two pieces (75wx4 at 4 ohms, up to 5500hz xover 24db built in) $190 and $180


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I would like to take off your hands some left over Raammat & Ensolite or Second Skin products (not spectrum). Just let me know if you have some to spare & bring it to the meet. Thanx.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Fred, don't forget to bring my 4" godly coaxes!!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

My plans have changed and it looks as though I'll be able to make the meet... 

And, for anyone who might be interested, I have some items up for sale...

- JBL 2118H drivers - BNIB
- Accuton C2/12-6 Ceramic dome tweeters
- AudioControl SA-3055 RTA


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Exact opposite here Kevin. I planned on showing out of nowhere, but now I can't. My Accord is having severe issues. Out of nowhere the car won't come out of park unless done manually. Also, the car seems to stay in 3rd gear or something, very slow to accelerate and won't pass 2.5k RPM. I believe I may have a short and / or transmission problem. I would have liked to be there to share the Zapco mids with everyone. Unfortunately, it will have to wait for another meet.....again


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> My plans have changed and it looks as though I'll be able to make the meet...
> 
> And, for anyone who might be interested, I have some items up for sale...
> 
> ...


Look at that, you were trying out some PA flavor about the same time as I was. What's the cone composition btw? That's some very nice gear you have there. I wouldn't mind trying out some Accuton 8s if you have any on hand, or any other exotic breed that you put your hands on 



donpisto said:


> Exact opposite here Kevin. I planned on showing out of nowhere, but now I can't. My Accord is having severe issues. Out of nowhere the car won't come out of park unless done manually. Also, the car seems to stay in 3rd gear or something, very slow to accelerate and won't pass 2.5k RPM. I believe I may have a short and / or transmission problem. I would have liked to be there to share the Zapco mids with everyone. Unfortunately, it will have to wait for another meet.....again


That sucks, you don't even drive the 6 cyl model. That one had a recall on the tranny if I remember correctly. I swapped my manual tranny out before the last meet, it's now at a baby age of only 28,000 miles. I wish Honda would make their trannies as bulletproof as the engines. You're likely to swap at least 2 before that engine dies on you. You're looking at nearly a grand for a used one out of the junkyard with labor, or about 3k if you go brand new from dealer.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Look at that, you were trying out some PA flavor about the same time as I was. What's the cone composition btw? That's some very nice gear you have there. I wouldn't mind trying out some Accuton 8s if you have any on hand, or any other exotic breed that you put your hands on
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, you don't even drive the 6 cyl model. That one had a recall on the tranny if I remember correctly. I swapped my manual tranny out before the last meet, it's now at a baby age of only 28,000 miles. I wish Honda would make their trannies as bulletproof as the engines. You're likely to swap at least 2 before that engine dies on you. You're looking at nearly a grand for a used one out of the junkyard with labor, or about 3k if you go brand new from dealer.


I already had my tranny rebuilt at 87k (bout 10k miles ago) for a few bucks under 1k. I didn't think of it then, but I should have swapped it for a manual. Was it only the 6 cyl auto trannies that were recalled and warranties were extended (on select vehicles).

EDIT: Found a link which lead to another, which lead to this http://world.honda.com/news/2002/4020920.html


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

donpisto said:


> I already had my tranny rebuilt at 87k (bout 10k miles ago) for a few bucks under 1k. I didn't think of it then, but I should have swapped it for a manual. Was it only the 6 cyl auto trannies that were recalled and warranties were extended (on select vehicles).
> 
> EDIT: Found a link which lead to another, which lead to this http://world.honda.com/news/2002/4020920.html


Rebuilding a high millage tranny doesn't make sense to me. They fix one thing and everything else is still likely to break or run rough. You are also looking at time in the shop for the rebuild and its $ since Honda only sells gear packages so your tranny can be bought in no more than 4 pieces, u need a syncro u buy a whole gear assembly 

If your tranny is at fault: buy yourself a manual that can be had for as little as $300 and have it installed for as little as $250.

Rebuild only if you **** a single syncro or gear at low millage.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the reminder... feel free to remind again, but I will put them in my car tomorrow



BigRed said:


> Fred, don't forget to bring my 4" godly coaxes!!


Levon, just have bigred stop by and tow you in.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

donpisto said:


> Exact opposite here Kevin. I planned on showing out of nowhere, but now I can't. My Accord is having severe issues. I would have liked to be there to share the Zapco mids with everyone. Unfortunately, it will have to wait for another meet.....again


You're not alone anymore... problems with my Accord, too.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe Jim should start a towing service. Could listen to some sweet tunes while being towed 



kevin k. said:


> You're not alone anymore... problems with my Accord, too.


Oh no  What issues are you facing?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I was trying to find this thread in general  I now see there is a new category.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

donpisto said:


> Maybe Jim should start a towing service. Could listen to some sweet tunes while being towed


Jim comes with some big mechanic gloves on and couples your car to BigRed. Then he circles around to the passenger side and sits in. He then tells you: "Tow yourself for best imaging." Now that's what I call good service!


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

damn too bad my graduation is on the same day. i have been wanting to check out a car audio meet.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i just got some new changes in! I finally got off my ass and did something. 

Now my cd2 neos are powered by pure class A soundstream watts and I got 'ONE' of my IDQ 12 v.2's in. 

Too bad I don't have my second one in. I had to stuff the extra 12" cutout with a pillow :blush: .. BUT it works!  I'm ghetto-fabulous. 

Speaking of the IDQ 12 v.2 I am actually quite surprised by the output of just one of them IB. Keeps up with my pair of 8"s nicely.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

What model Soundstream James?


----------



## e30m3 (Jun 9, 2006)

I will try to go. Don't know if this is cool but I have this for sale:
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38267
Maybe somebody wants to trade? I will bring my tools.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

James Bang said:


> i just got some new changes in! I finally got off my ass and did something.
> 
> Now my cd2 neos are powered by pure class A soundstream watts and I got 'ONE' of my IDQ 12 v.2's in.
> 
> ...


Ghetto is the way to be :fyi:


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

well... i wont be able to go, im ripping everything out of my camry tomorrow, and then selling it to a friend... and then im picking up a new car saturday.. so i wont be able to attend. i'll let u guys know how the new car is, and my plans for it soon tho!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> What model Soundstream James?


It's a Soundstream Class A 50 II. This little packs some punch. It's rated at 25w @ 4 ohms. I pushes the horns just as well as the previous amp (125w @ 4 ohms) and the gains are at their minimum (separate level setting). 




camry_tuner said:


> well... i wont be able to go, im ripping everything out of my camry tomorrow, and then selling it to a friend... and then im picking up a new car saturday.. so i wont be able to attend. i'll let u guys know how the new car is, and my plans for it soon tho!


I wish I have a fresh new canvas to play with.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I wish I have a fresh new canvas to play with.


I thought you need to finish the current painting before you start another.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

'Tis true. I don't have enough paint anyways.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

get a bigger brush


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I thought you need to finish the current painting before you start another.


Not true, all great minds have more then one project going at one time.. Some just call it being lazy..


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

cv....if you would please remind everyone at the meet that if they are interested in coming to the BBQ and have not contacted me they need to ASAP. I'm going to be sending out RSVP requests next week and space is limited so anyone not on my list may miss out.
2008 MR MARV WEST COAST BBQ/MEET ANNOUNCEMENT
Have fun guys and see you in a month or so!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> cv....if you would please remind everyone at the meet that if they are interested in coming to the BBQ and have not contacted me they need to ASAP. I'm going to be sending out RSVP requests next week and space is limited so anyone not on my list may miss out.
> 2008 MR MARV WEST COAST BBQ/MEET ANNOUNCEMENT
> Have fun guys and see you in a month or so!


I tried emailing you... I'm not sure if they went through out not since I never got a reply. Can you consider this as "contacting you".


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

PureDynamics said:


> Not true, all great minds have more then one project going at one time.. Some just call it being lazy..


Some call it ADD


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

James Bang said:


> I tried emailing you... I'm not sure if they went through out not since I never got a reply. Can you consider this as "contacting you".


 You are already on my list


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> You are already on my list


i hope i'm on the list. emailed you a couple months back when i won the zapco speakers.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

well, i have some ideas, including some arc minis, jl tw5, and hertz drivers, but nothing is set in stone for sure... gotta get the car first =P


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

So I had plans to go to the beach w/ the girlfriend. She may roll cause this is right by where we're going, is that ok w/ everyone? Her interest in stereos on a scale of 1 - 10 is about negative 8000, but shes totally nice


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Fiction said:


> So I had plans to go to the beach w/ the girlfriend. She may roll cause this is right by where we're going, is that ok w/ everyone? Her interest in stereos on a scale of 1 - 10 is about negative 8000, but shes totally nice


It's okay unless she is a nag.


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

Can someone that is going to be at the meet on the 17th please PM your phone number? I have to go to a special unveiling by Ford at a location 20 mins away that is scheduled from 10:30am to 2pm, but I plan on leaving that early and heading to the meet.

I want to make sure I have a contact in case you guys move, leave, or go get food.

thanks!

MARK


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Lumadar said:


> Can someone that is going to be at the meet on the 17th please PM your phone number? I have to go to a special unveiling by Ford at a location 20 mins away that is scheduled from 10:30am to 2pm, but I plan on leaving that early and heading to the meet.
> 
> I want to make sure I have a contact in case you guys move, leave, or go get food.
> 
> ...


We ain't moving, we ain't leaving and Red Robin is right there. 
I'll Pm you my #


Rebuild IB baffle with double the L brackets to the chassis - check
Foamed the baffle - check
Foamed the roof - check
Car wash and detailing - check
Final settings - check
New auditioning tunes - csssheck


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

there is a good chance I might not make it.... install is not done... taking longer than I expected.... Circa40 is great and really teaching me a lot and doing a lot of the work, so I need to finish when he is available, which means tomorrow morning... if we get it done early enough I will show up


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Won't be able to make the meet, SUCKS  Maybe by next meet I'll have the car mostly done.. SOMEONE take pics!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

well, my car is officially back to stock... or as stock as can be for hte most part... stock HU and POS jensen speakers to fill the stock locations... so stuff for sale!


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

so.....how did the meet go guys? Any pics?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got back from the meet. It was a smaller turnout, but still quite enjoyable. Michael "Mr. fourplay" did some tuning and achieved better results than the last meet. George "seas monster" was there displaying his vifa killers. Sound was good as always, but different . James Bang hobbled in with 1 IDQ 12" and some tweaking of his own with noticeable improvements! We helped one new guy out with some basic adjustments who had a ford focus I believe and he was pretty thrilled. Ed was there with his Pioneer prs componets in desire of some fine tuning. I did what I could for him at the meet. 

I was looking forward to the unveiling of the buzzdog mercedes but it did'nt happen. maybe next time.

thank you all that showed up. I am going to post one more meet before Marv's bbq so we can coordinate trip arrangements and get one more tweak in before some of us go up north


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

donpisto said:


> so.....how did the meet go guys? Any pics?


No pictures 

James Bang showed up with Class A Amplification  much improved and has plenty of Sub output, but he doesn't think so.

Big Red continues to improve and impress. 

cvjoint showed up with a new improved sound  and much better tuning; it is going to be replaced in the very near future so don't expect to see the Vifa's in the future.

I didn't get to hear the PRS's  maybe next time.

I hope we were able to help some of the ones that were at wits end as far as tuning was concerned. 

We will have another meet shortly.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

What is this...a car show? No pics, you have to be there to hear it. 

Jim, I don't know how it happens but I missed auditioning your truck, again... I think it's pretty fair to say I got dibs on the driver's seat first next time. We got out of RR and for some reason everybody was ahead of me and aligning at the door. 

I also wanted to audition your PRS set Ed, but you left early. Not sure how else to call it since the last 2 people left there at 6:30pm. First time I did an 8 hour car meet that's for sure. 

Jason you got some very smooth sounds coming out of those dash pods. Some of the best craftsmanship showing in that stitching to boot. 

Michael, I can't stress this enough...be careful where you're screwing. That's all I got to say. Oh...and use shorter screws next time.

James, I know you came ready to impress with the new Class A amp but little did you know that the Soundstream next to it would do just as well. I can't get over how sweet that amp is. Congrats on that imaging job too.

New guys came with some very nice gear too. Loved to see some Daytons and Seas drivers. One was Sebastien with his track tuned Benz and the other Mark with the sticky shoes Focus. Hope you guys can use the little tips and come back to some more meets.

Carlos...the G is crying...it's suffering. It needs a setup.

Random fact of the meet:

If you happen to bring gear down to sell, keep your eyes on it. You never know when a Pizza Hut delivery car will drive over your amp. Nevermind the dozen open spots in the middle of the lot, the guy will drive in between two tightly parked cars and climb on your gear. No. Stacking it 3 feet high will not give the guy a clue. He will purposefully drive into it thinking it's trash.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry I missed it guys... was trying to finish the install... got it mostly done, need to clean up some wires and Vin is going to make the amp cover when he gets a chance

pics in a few minutes


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Michael, I can't stress this enough...be careful where you're screwing. That's all I got to say. Oh...and use shorter screws next time.


That was the installer; I was just as surprised as you were to see it.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Carlos...the G is crying...it's suffering. It needs a setup.
> 
> Random fact of the meet:
> 
> If you happen to bring gear down to sell, keep your eyes on it. You never know when a Pizza Hut delivery car will drive over your amp. Nevermind the dozen open spots in the middle of the lot, the guy will drive in between two tightly parked cars and climb on your gear. No. Stacking it 3 feet high will not give the guy a clue. He will purposefully drive into it thinking it's trash.


G will be dropped off on Monday for the install
Finally
I am most proud of not paying for any of it on credit

Random fact of the meet part 2:
Pizza Hut guy is one lucky bastard, after deciding to squeeze in between two cars and managing to run over an amp to win it

I think he was so excited he forgot to deliver the pizza he just drove away with his prize. Loved his quote after he pulled forward to pull the amp from under his tire and opening the box, "It is still OK!"

Meet was small but it allowed for the auditioning of more systems!
It is so cool to just listen to each system and see how unique each and every system is. Each install is different and they each have their own signature sound

I'd describe each but I think it's best if you take a trip to Stanton and take a listen for yourself! You wont be disappointed!


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

It's not the size of the sonic wave but unity of all frequencies that becomes a sonic tsyunami.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Just got back from the meet. It was a smaller turnout, but still quite enjoyable. . . .
> I was looking forward to the unveiling of the buzzdog mercedes but it did'nt happen. maybe next time. . . .
> I am going to post one more meet before Marv's bbq so we can coordinate trip arrangements and get one more tweak in before some of us go up north


Hey guys, it sounded like things went well notwithstanding the smaller turnout than last time. I REALLY wanted to be there to unveil the new Merc and check out the various new set-ups and improvements, but I was in SF the past 3 days on business and didn't get back till early evening. Hopefully, the next meet won't conflict with anything on my schedule. But, I will definitely be at Marv's BBQ, so if for some reason I can't make the next meet, or you can't hear my new ride, the BBQ will be the place to give it an audition.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Random fact of the meet:
> 
> If you happen to bring gear down to sell, keep your eyes on it. You never know when a Pizza Hut delivery car will drive over your amp. Nevermind the dozen open spots in the middle of the lot, the guy will drive in between two tightly parked cars and climb on your gear. No. Stacking it 3 feet high will not give the guy a clue. He will purposefully drive into it thinking it's trash.


Ok WTF happened? Who's amp was it? Did he kick his ass?


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

BigRed said:


> We helped one new guy out with some basic adjustments who had a ford focus I believe and he was pretty thrilled. Ed was


Haha, yes that was me. I basically realized first hand that sometimes "less is more" is insanely accurate. I had over researched and over EQ'd the CRAP out of my system and it was terrible. Michael sat in my car and in about 5 minutes turned my frown upside down.

I can't thank you guys enough, I really appreciate the help. Even though it's a fair drive from San Diego I plan to make more meets in the future for sure


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> Ok WTF happened? Who's amp was it? Did he kick his ass?


That's what I'm wanting to know.


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, and I can't forget George. He helped with the sound stage as well, which was great. Thanks again


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> Won't be able to make the meet, SUCKS  Maybe by next meet I'll have the car mostly done.. SOMEONE take pics!


mostly done by next week? why not fully!?  I was hoping you'd be there. Hope to see you next meet.


Great meet today, loved the changes. I'm a bit tired, so I'll elaborate later.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Can't believe some of you guys were there until 6pm. It was waaaaay too hot.I still got a headache from the heat today.
The meeting was smaller than last time but I think it was better since I got a chance to interact more with you guys. 
Jim, thanks for your tips and help in tuning. Will be heading to your home as soon as I am ready.(I got some new plans now.....) By the way, just listening to your car already gave me a very very good reference point.
George made a huge improvement from last time. Didn't get a chance to seat on the driver side, but it still sounded very good. I can only imagine how great it sounds front.
Michael's car was no surprise. It sounded great before and it still sounds great.

I will make some improvement by next time especially with Jim's help.
Going back to what we talked about during our lunch. 
This hobby is waaaaaay too addicting(money+time but still too damn rewarding).


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> Ok WTF happened? Who's amp was it? Did he kick his ass?


It was George's Amp (cvjoint) and it got run over by a less than bright Pizza Guy.

George gave him a stern talking to and made a gift of the Amp to Pizza Lame.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm glad the guy wasn't driving a Big Red of sorts, me and Michael would have been _dead by auditioning_.

That's why you order take out. You never know the delivery guy's terms.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

guys, cmon man, the guy in the pizza vehicle is actually a true sq audio expert. He was just doing his part in getting rid of non-sq equipment (visonik)

any amp laying on the ground in a parking lot is worthy of getting stomped on 

j/k George, but you gotta admit that chit was funny


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, at least the victim wasn't your polk momo amp.
That **** was funy for sho.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> guys, cmon man, the guy in the pizza vehicle is actually a true sq audio expert. He was just doing his part in getting rid of non-sq equipment (visonik)
> 
> any amp laying on the ground in a parking lot is worthy of getting stomped on
> 
> j/k George, but you gotta admit that chit was funny


lolzers he was selective in his doings that's for sure. The amp. belonged to a buddy of mine. I opended the box after the guy backed up and it was in fairly good conition, only the gain plate was a little bent. The big red plastic 'V' that covered the entire amp was still spotless. I was disgusted...and therefore proceded to give away the "thing"


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

George, I must have left just before the amp sacrificing ceremony. If it is still around I would like to fix it.

Guys, I had a great time as usuall. Even with the small turnout. I think it gave us all more time to listen to the cars and share our experience. Thank you all for showing up.

Jim, I still want to hear those HATs.

Ed, I was nice talking to you and I was very impressed with your PRS install.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

f150, I think we should just switch trucks for a few days cause I'd love to hear yours as well.


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

BigRed said:


> f150, I think we should just switch trucks for a few days cause I'd love to hear yours as well.


I'd roll that pus magnet!


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

So anyone take any pictures. Wish I could have made it out, but work come before play.

Jason


----------

